# 1934 Schwinn Tall



## tailhole (Sep 27, 2013)

Tinkering with the details on this one.  30 miles all over town last Friday & 20 wet miles in the rain today (with my buddy on his 30's Shelby with 29ers - and 7 tooth rear!)  Sorta fabricated a drop stand holder from some old lath and pipe strap. Love how this tall bike handles.


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice b10 is that the frame I traded you I'm building me a Klunker also View attachment 115672


----------



## tailhole (Sep 27, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> Nice b10 is that the frame I traded you I'm building me a clunker also View attachment 115672




Did I trade you for that red small frame and you had the original maroon paint b10e?  I still have that one, this is a different, taller one.  I love that one I got from you too.  It has Velocity deep Vs laced to a set of Morrow hubs, fun bike too.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 27, 2013)

Your klunker looks like a good time too!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks great, I didn't think of putting 28's on that one.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 28, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Looks great, I didn't think of putting 28's on that one.




Thanks! Those are 700s (velocity P-35s). It does look pretty good, but I really like the way it rides and being up high.  It feels completely different than a 26" postwar Schwinn.  I am sold on these big frame bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Tinkering with the details on this one.  30 miles all over town last Friday & 20 wet miles in the rain today (with my buddy on his 30's Shelby with 29ers - and 7 tooth rear!)  Sorta fabricated a drop stand holder from some old lath and pipe strap. Love how this tall bike handles.




Really loving these bikes! Dig the 29ers on that Shelby. Hmmm... Might have to break my "No more bikes" promise.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 28, 2013)

*Shelby*



fordmike65 said:


> Really loving these bikes! Dig the 29ers on that Shelby. Hmmm... Might have to break my "No more bikes" promise.




I should have taken a shot of how tight those tires are in that frame.  If that thing was only slighty out of true, it would rub.  Around a fat 1/8" on either side of the fork.  It's like having a built in goathead remover!  It's pretty fun to ride, the experience is completely opposite from my tall bike with skinny tires.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 15, 2014)

Took this bike out today to get it ready for a ride tomorrow. Did about 5 miles by the river.  Fun bike.


----------



## Minimember (Feb 17, 2014)

Were you able to fit the 29s, without modding the fender mounts?


----------



## tailhole (Feb 18, 2014)

Those big 29s on the Shelby?  That is a friend's bike and I do believe he hammered and bent some stuff to make them fit (it is a 26" wheel bike).  AND there is about an 1/8" to spare.  It rides nice and stuff, but I wouldn't bend up a frame just for those tires.  My bikes accept the 700s just fine.

Oh, and welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a huge fan of the 29er rims stuffed in that small frame. Kinda reminds me of that ridiculously tall tire Bigfoot used to run.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 27, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Not a huge fan of the 29er rims stuffed in that small frame. Kinda reminds me of that ridiculously tall tire Bigfoot used to run.




Me either.  But it's a fun bike to ride.  
I am a huge fan of my bike.  I did almost 40 miles on it today.  So much fun and I really like the riding position with the tiller bars.  The packed dirt/gravel paths are so fun to ride.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 27, 2014)

*awesome !!*

awesome bike !! and great pics ,very enjoyable to behold !!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, I know snow doesn't last long on the doorstep of the front range unless its 14" and then maybe a day or two if the sun comes out there in Co, but I don't see any in the mountains?!..


----------



## CAT341 (Feb 28, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Tinkering with the details on this one.  30 miles all over town last Friday & 20 wet miles in the rain today (with my buddy on his 30's Shelby with 29ers - and 7 tooth rear!)  Sorta fabricated a drop stand holder from some old lath and pipe strap. Love how this tall bike handles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tailhole (Feb 28, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Ok, I know snow doesn't last long on the doorstep of the front range unless its 14" and then maybe a day or two if the sun comes out there in Co, but I don't see any in the mountains?!..



Those are the front range mountains in the back ground. The big mountains, just beyond these are still covered with snow.  
The front range typically melts off fast, but the big guys stay covered for much longer.  I've snowboarded on the 4th of July before.


----------

